# Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?



## haudraufundschluss (21 Dezember 2010)

Ich habe als Kunde eine harte Arbeitswoche in der 1&1-Kundenhotline hinter mir und bin Freitag zu Feierabend dann zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich wirklich dringend da weg muss. Irgendwann vor fast drei Jahren habe ich einen Vertrag bei denen abgeschlossen (DSL-Flatrate, VOIP, etc.) und habe kurze Zeit später über eine Zusatz-Simkarte meine langjährige Mobilfunknummer dazu geholt. Die Konditionen erschienen mir für mein Telefonierverhalten günstig, allerdings ist der Tarif heute nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
Da ich gerade dabei bin, mir ein Smartphone zuzulegen, hätte ich natürlich auch gerne eine Datenflat, um zumindest da vor blöden Überraschungen geschützt zu sein.

Also habe ich vor zwei Wochen mal vorsichtig bei meinem Provider vorgefühlt, was es da für Möglichkeiten gibt. Die nette junge Frau von der Servicehotline hat mir dann erklärt, dass der Abschluss eines neuen DSl-Tarifs zu Neukundenkonditionen als Bestandskunde nicht möglich sei, nicht einmal um willige Wechsler zu halten. (Um die in den Wahnsinn zu treiben, gibt es bessere Methoden...)
Aber bei meinem Mobilfunkvertrag gibt es natürlich Möglichkeiten und darum wollte sie sich dann auch sofort kümmern. Was ich dankend ablehnte...

Meinen neuen Wunschprovider in Sachen DSL hatte ich dann gefunden, in Sachen Datenflat für´s Handy bin ich bis heute noch unschlüssig. Montag Morgen kam ich also auf die aberwitzige Idee, das komplette Vertragspaket bei 1&1 zu kündigen. Den Zugang solcher Schreiben dokumentiere ich gerne per Faxprotokoll, nur eine Faxnummer von 1&1 habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht finden können. Also habe ich den praktischen Login-Bereich genutzt um da nach der Nummer zu forschen. Bei der Kündigung über den Login-Bereich erhält man eine Vorgangsnummer und wird gebeten, damit eine kostenfreie 0800-Nummer anzurufen. Da ich immer noch auf der Suche nach einer Faxnummer war, habe ich den Fehler begangen, auch da anzurufen.

Ein netter junger Mann fragte, warum ich denn kündigen wolle und ich erklärte ihm, dass es bei 1&1 nicht möglich sei, mir einen Tarif nach meinen Vorstellungen zur Verfügung zu stellen. Und siehe da: Natürlich geht das alles! Zu Neukundenkonditionen! Wie wunderbar! Dann machen wir das doch gleich! Und das tolle dabei: Meine langjährige Mobilfunkummer wäre am Folgetag für die Portierung zu einem anderen Provider frei! So will ich das, so machen wir das...

Das (versteckte) Ticketsystem im Kundenlogin wird mit Nachrichten zugebombt: Stornierung der Kündigung, Tarifänderung, etc. ...
Aber das liest sich alles.... völlig nichtssagend. Was habe ich denn jetzt zu welchen Konditionen bekommen?

Ein Blick in den Login-Bereich am Folgetag verrät: Tarifänderung angeblich vollzogen, Simkarte Nr. 1 gelöscht. Nur die wichtige zweite Simkarte mit der langjährigen Rufnummer, die steht da noch. Was mich natürlich wundert, also rufe ich nochmal in der Hotline an und konfrontiere die nette Frau mit meinen beiden Anliegen: Zum einen wüsste ich gerne meinen neuen Tarif. Den Nachrichten kann ich ja lediglich entnehmen, dass eine Änderung stattgefunden hat.

Es entspinnt sich ein eigenartiges Telefonat:
Ich: "Ich würde gerne wissen, zu welchem Tarif ich jetzt telefoniere und surfe."
Hotline-Dunsel: "Ja, sie haben die DSL-Doppelflat."
Ich: "Und zu welchem Tarif?"
HD: "Ja, die Doppelflat!"
Ich: "OK, zu welchen Konditionen?"
HD: "Die von der Doppelflat!"
Ich: "Es müssen doch irgendwo die vereinbarten Konditonen hinterlegt sein."
Am Schnauben auf der Gegenseite merke ich, dass sich bei der HD eine Mischung aus Ärger und Ratlosigkeit breit und sie kontert mit einer Gegenfrage:
"Was haben sie denn vereinbart?"
Ich: "Was sind denn bei Ihnen im System für Konditionen hinterlegt?"
Die gute Frau weiß es nicht und hat den schlauen Rat parat, einfach die nächste Telefonrechnung abzuwarten.

Ich bitte sie, mir die Konditionen doch schriftlich zu übersenden, was irgendwie auch passiert: Ein paar Tage später erhalte ich per Post einen Brief in dem steht, ich möge mich doch auf der 1&1-Seite einloggen um meine Konditionen zu erfahren.

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich die Mitnahme der Mobilfunknummer bei meinem neuen Mobilfunkprovider angestoßen. Am selben Tag noch erhalte ich Antwort: 1&1 gibt die Mobilfunknummer nicht frei, da noch ein Vertragsverhältnis besteht. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das nicht der Fall ist, schließlich war es so vereinbart. Ich rufe also wieder in der 1&1-Hotline an, um das Missverständnis aufzuklären. Niemand scheint genaueres zu wissen, alle wollen mich in die Portierungsabteilung weiter verbinden. Mal versauere ich in der Warteschleife, mal erhalte ich nach einem Verbindungsversuch die Mitteilung, dieser Dienst stünde mir nicht zur Verfügung, bevor das System dann endgültig auflegt. Parallel kommuniziere ich per E-Mail und erhalte die Auskunft, dass eine Kündigung in Schriftform  zu erfolgen habe und die in den AGB vereinbarten Kündigungsfristen zu berücksichtigen seien.

Ich komme der Bitte um Schriftform nach und bestätige, dass der Mobilfunktarif bereits seit dem Telefonat mit dem Hotline-Mitarbeiter aufgekündigt ist. Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass unsere Einzelvereinbarung vorrangig zu den AGB zu behandeln ist. Man kennt kein Erbarmen und ignoriert das völlig: Der Eingang der Bestätigung wird zum Kündigungstermin umfunktioniert und die entsprechenden Laufzeiten aus den AGB oben drauf geschlagen. Die Mobilfunknummer ist also nicht frei.

Gutmütig wie ich bin, versuche ich es erneut über die Hotline und bin am Ende so weit, den ganzen Unsinn zu stornieren. Man teilt mir lapidar mit, dass das nicht mehr möglich sei.

Die Erkenntnis is simpel: Worte sind  Schall und Rauch und die 1&1-Hotline eine perfektionierte Methode, Kunden zu verarschen und in den Wahnsinn zu treiben.

Da man die getroffenen Vereinbarungen sowieso nicht einhält, widerrufe ich also und kündige zum Ende der ursprünglichen Vertragslaufzeit auch den DSL-Vertrag. Interessanterweise kommt 1&1 ganz ohne Widerrufserklärung aus: Weder der zugesandten Hardware liegt eine bei, noch ist den AGB in den Mails eine zu entnehmen und mir ist inzwischen auch klar, warum das so ist.

Zugang von Widerruf und Kündigung sind mit einer eigenwilligen Antwort bestätigt worden:


> Sie haben vor kurzem einen Tarifwechsel vorgenommen und diesen Wechsel nun wieder storniert. Da die Bearbeitung Ihres Tarifwechsel-Auftrags bereits zu weit fortgeschritten war, konnte Ihr Auftrag nicht mehr storniert werden.


Zwar will man mir das weis machen, aber *ich* habe in der Form keinen Tarifwechsel vorgenommen. Auch habe ich diesen nicht stornieren wollen, sondern widerrufen. Trotzdem behauptet man steif und fest, ein Vertragsverhältnis mit mir bis Dezember 2012 zu haben. Amüsantes Detail am Rande: 1&1 bestätigt mit dieser Mail, dass ein Tarifwechsel (wohin auch immer) zum Zeitpunkt des Zugangs meines Widerrufs überhaupt nicht abgeschlossen war.

Das Vertragsverhältnis ist jetzt zum März 2011 beendet, allerdings will man mich bei 1&1 als Kunden nicht verlieren und klammert auf sehr eigenwillige Weise indem man mir immer wieder schreibt, dass eine Stornierung bedauerlicherweise nicht möglich ist.

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich (notfalls auch mit anwaltlicher Hilfe) meinen Anschluss und vor allem die Rufnummern im März 2011 frei zu bekommen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich ...


Frag doch mal Marcell Davis (oder alternativ Marcel Davis oder Marcel D'Avis)


> Der ist Leiter Kundenzufriedenheit und seit 16 Jahren bei 1&1 und  wenn ihr "Familie Schulz" heißt kommt er mit einer Special Task Force  direkt bei Euch vorbei...



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLFtNHWh7K0"]YouTube        - 1und1 Verarsche Marcel Davis ist die heilige Fee[/nomedia]


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Frag doch mal Marcell Davis (oder alternativ Marcel Davis oder Marcel D'Avis)



Nicht lachen: Dem habe ich letzte Woche schon geschrieben. Er lässt antworten. Man ignoriert den Widerruf und verweist mit dem üblichen Textbaustein auf den Umstand, dass eine Stornierung nicht mehr möglich ist.

Derweil habe ich mich auf die Suche nach der Widerrufsbelehrung gemacht:
Ich habe zur Tarifumstellung sechs nichtssagende Mails erhalten, die alle keine Widerrufsbelehrung enthalten.
Daneben habe ich eine Warensendung mit Rechnung und Begleitschreiben erhalten: Auf der Rückseite jeweils "Allgemeine Verkaufs-, Lieferungs- und Zahlungsbedingungen." - Dazu separat auf 4 Seiten "Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen der 1&1 Internet AG" in der aktuellen Fassung.
Die findet man hier unter I.
Der einzige Unterschied zur Papierfassung: Die Online-Widerrufsbelehrung zwischen den allgemeinen und besonderen Bedingungen ist tatsächlich eine. Dieser Passus fehlt der Papierversion vollständig.
Die kommen tatsächlich gänzlich ohne ordentliche Widerrufsbelehrung aus.


----------



## Teleton (21 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*

Das liegt daran, dass 1+1 der etwas eigenwilligen Rechtsauffassung ist, dass kein neuer Vertrag sondern lediglich eine geringfügige Inhaltsänderung des Altvertrages vorliege. Da bräuche man nicht belehren.
Wundert mich das die Dir noch nicht den passenden Textbaustein zugeschickt haben.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*

Ja, so etwas in der Art hatte ich schon vermutet.
Unabhängig davon habe ich einem Tarifwechsel in der Form überhaupt nicht zugestimmt. Es gibt auch keine Telefonaufzeichnungen oder ähnliches. Einen Versuch, das zu tun habe ich eine Woche zuvor mit Gegenfragen torpediert, weil aus DSL 16000 plötzlich DSL *nuschel*6000 wurde.
Zwischenzeitlich versucht man, telefonisch mit mir Kontakt aufzunehmen. Wer weiß, was man mir dann andichtet. Wahrscheinlich wird dann die Stornierung der Stornierung der Kündigung storniert oder so...

Zur Vertragsänderung führen die AGB von 1&1 folgendes aus:


> A. Allgemeine Hinweise
> 1. Geltungsbereich, Änderungsbefugnis, Vertragsinhalt, Wechsel des Vertragspartners
> 1.1.
> Die nachfolgenden Bestimmungen gelten in Ergänzung zum Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) und den weiteren zwingenden gesetzlichen Regelungen.
> ...



Von daher verstehe ich um so weniger, warum die nicht einfach ordentlich belehren.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*

Heute lag wieder ein Schreiben aus dem Reich der Bekloppten in meinem Briefkasten:

Man bedauert die Kündigung meines DSL-Vertrages zum Dezember 2012 und hat für mich ein exklusives Treue-Paket geschnürt. Wenn ich jetzt wechsle, dann zahle ich nur 34,99€ im Monat. Das sind dann 15€ mehr, als mit dem Telefonknecht ursprünglich vereinbart waren. Wie könnte man so etwas ablehnen?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*

Und wieder Post von 1&1. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich die Hardware zurückgeschickt. Man ignoriert den Widerruf und bedauert immer noch. Ganz nebenbei muss sich der Vertrag bei 1&1 noch mal um ein paar Tage verlängert haben. Bestimmt hat jemand im System das tolle Angebot für 15€ mehr angenommen.
Aber zum Glück erhalte ich in den nächsten Tagen die zurückgesandte Hardware zurück, damit ich sie auch nutzen kann. Schließlich gehört die zum Ende der Vertragslaufzeit ja mir.

Wenn das so ist, behalte ich sie natürlich auch.

Was ein Sauladen...


----------



## Heiko (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*

So einen Pfusch kann man nicht manuell machen. Da muß ein Computer dahinter stecken


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*



Heiko schrieb:


> So einen Pfusch kann man nicht manuell machen. Da muß ein Computer dahinter stecken



Derzeit blockiert man die Rufnummernmitnahme für meine Mobilfunknummer. Zwar habe ich die Nummer zum Anfang des Monats gekündigt, aber der neue Provider schreibt mir jetzt schon  zum 2. Mal, dass die Rufnummernmitnahme verweigert wird, weil der Antrag vor dem frühestmöglichen Wechseltermin liegt.

Während ich hier schreibe, höre ich der chilligen Musik in der Hotline zu. Da hänge ich seit über 40 Minuten drin, werde wie ein Pingpongball zwischen den einzelnen Abteilungen hin- und hergeschossen, während man mich immer wieder in unterschiedlicher Kombination nach Vor- und Zuname, Adresse des Anschlussinhabers und Geburtsdatum fragt. Das geschieht selbst dann, wenn die Leute mich einfach weiter verbinden.

Derweil bin ich das 13. Mal weiterverbunden worden.
Zwischendurch hänge ich "zwecks Rücksprache" in der Warteschleife und niemand kann sich erklären, was da genau passiert ist. Von "Sie kriegen ihre Simcard zugeschickt." bis "Wir brauchen eine Kündigung." war jetzt alles dabei. Gekündigt ist per Mail, per Fax, auf dem Briefwege und auch eine Kündigungsbestätigung habe ich für die Mobilfunknummer erhalten...

Wenn man im Lexikon unter Drecksladen nachschlägt, ist da bestimmt ein Bild von der 1&1-Zentrale in Montabaur zu finden...


----------



## technofreak (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*

Wende dich doch mal an den offizellen  "Kundenbetreuer"  von 1&1 im SAT1 Forum 

*1und1* Foren-Junior Sat.1 Forum

PS: Angeblich ist der echt


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*

Ich mutiere gerade zum 1&1-Kundenbetreuerbetreuer - die dürften mich langsam alle mal an der Strippe gehabt haben.

Letzte Auskunft, bevor ich wieder in die Warteschleife geschickt wurde:
Der Mobilfunkvertrag wurde mit der Vertragsverlängerung Anfang Dezember an die neuen Laufzeiten angepasst: Der läuft jetzt so lange wie der DSL-Vertrag. Nämlich bis Dezember 2012...

Warum man mir dann Mitte Dezember die Kündigung zum Januar 2011 bestätigen konnte, wusste die nette Dame aber auch nicht...

Die Stunde ist jetzt voll, 16x weiter verbunden:
"Dies ist ein Sicherheitshinweis. Für die Nutzung dieses Dienstes existiert ein Preis- oder Zeitlimit. Eines von beiden ist erreicht. Die Verbindung wird beendet. Bitte legen Sie auf."


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*

Neuer Anruf, neues Glück:
Ich bin gerade etwas pampiger geworden und siehe da:
Ohne, dass ich persönliche Daten nennen oder mein Problem gebetsmühlenartig herunterleiern muss, ist die Dame plötzlich mit meinem Problem vertraut: Die Kündigungsfrist des Mobilfunkvertrages wurde mit der Verlängerung des DSL-Vertrages Anfang Dezember angepasst.
Auf meine Frage, wer denn so einen Mist fabriziert, erhalte ich zur Antwort: Das passiert ja nicht einfach so...

Ist mir schon klar, dass das handfeste monetäre Hintergründe hat...

Zwischenzeitlich läuft zum 4. Mal Shola Ama in der Warteschleife durch:

Need somebody...


----------



## technofreak (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*

Gib denen  doch mal den Link auf diesen  Thread. Dann haben sie es eventuell 
einfacher mit dem Verstehen, wenn sie es nachlesen können


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*

75 Minuten!
Letzter Stand: Der Vertrag wird morgen gekündigt und dann ist die Rufnummer zur Portierung frei.

12. Runde, stehend K.O, zu müde um weiter zu streiten.

Gekündigt ist ja schon längst und ganz sicher werde ich jeden zu viel berechneten Cent von der letzten Rechnung abziehen - aber bevor ich über den kleinen Etappensieg juble, warte ich lieber den morgigen Tag ab...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*

Wer hätte es gedacht: Die Mobilfunknummer ist nicht zur Portierung frei...


----------



## Teleton (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*



> aber bevor ich über den kleinen Etappensieg juble, warte ich lieber den morgigen Tag ab...





> Wer hätte es gedacht: Die Mobilfunknummer ist nicht zur Portierung frei...


Genau darauf hätte ich gewettet, da steckt ein ausgeklügelter Plan hinter Dich mürbe zu machen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*

Ach, so lange ich das hier dokumentieren kann und es genug Leute lesen, rufe ich da doch gerne an.

Während ich schreibe bin ich wieder in die Warteschleife verbannt worden.
Kurzes Gespräch mit einem ahnungslosen jungen Mann:
Erst fragt er mich nach meinen persönlichen Daten - Die kann ich ja inzwischen auswendig.
Nachdem ich ihm kurz den Sachverhalt erkläre, sagt er mir platt, dass der neue Provider die falschen Daten zu der Mobilfunknummer angegeben hat. Ich erkläre ihm, dass das Schwachsinn ist, weil 1&1 ja die Portierung mit einer ganz anderen Begründung verweigert.

Erst da macht er sich die Mühe, mal die Vertragsdaten im Computer aufzurufen und mich in die Warteschleife zu verschieben.

Nach "Rücksprache" erklärt er mir, dass die Laufzeiten dieser Mobilfunknummer an den DSL-Vertrag gekoppelt seien und dieser im Dezember 2012 endet.

Ich werde pampig - Er kann meine Verärgerung verstehen und will noch einmal Rücksprache halten.

Also wieder ab in die Warteschleife.

Danach dann:
Die Rufnummer ist heute gekündigt, einer Portierung steht nichts mehr im Weg....


----------



## BenTigger (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*

11 Tage Später.... Und???


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*

Zumindest die Mobilfunknummer ist jetzt zur Portierung frei. Bin mal gespannt, was beim DSL-Umzug noch passieren wird.


----------



## Devilfrank (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*

Und sie bewegt sich doch...


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*

1&1 hat es nicht leicht mit seinen Kunden, siehe auch hier: heise online - Gericht hält Teile der 1&1-Webhosting-AGB für rechtswidrig


----------



## Heiko (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Und sie bewegt sich doch...


Mit der Geschwindigkeit einer Wanderbaustelle...


----------



## BenTigger (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*



BenTigger schrieb:


> 11 Tage Später.... Und???



Und jetzt mehr als 120 Tage...
 du schriebst mal...: 


> Das Vertragsverhältnis ist jetzt zum März 2011 beendet,



Und ?? isses das auch??

Naja grade im Markt (MDR) gesehen, das du ja eh nur das normale bei 1&1 erlebt hast


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Und jetzt mehr als 120 Tage...
> du schriebst mal...:
> 
> 
> Und ?? isses das auch??


Ja, isses. 1&1 sieht das im Moment noch anders, aber auch das ist tatsächlich normal. Kann man die Sendung irgendwo in einer Mediathek einsehen?


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie kündigt man bei 1&1?*

Die nicht aber eine  ältere >> [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9pWGglKFUU&feature=related"]YouTube        - ‪1&1 Abzocke (ct-Magazin)‬&rlm;[/nomedia]


----------



## baerni1980 (21 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mein 1&1 Kündigungs Fax am 13.01.2012 an die Fax Nummer 0721/9608003 gesendet. Die Bestätigung der Kündigung kam ca. eine Woche später per Email, Brief und angerufen haben sie mich auch und mir auch gleich ein neues, schlechtes Angebot gemacht. Habe es natürlich abgelehnt, da sicher noch bessere Angebote kommen.
Bei allen anderen Fax Nummern kam immer ein besetzt Zeichen, nur die oben genannte Nummer hat funktioniert.


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Juli 2012)

Du bist nicht allein ......  http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/in...er-fax-sorgt-fuer-frust-a-837849.html#ref=rss


----------



## Heiko (15 Juli 2012)

Hmmmm...

Können die sich eigentlich grundsätzlich (also nicht nur 1&1) darauf versteifen, dass man unter Nutzung eines bestimmten Formulars kündigt?


----------



## Hippo (15 Juli 2012)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen daß sie damit noch durchkommen


----------



## Heiko (15 Juli 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen daß sie damit noch durchkommen


Ich erlebe das grade bei der Netbank.


----------



## Hippo (15 Juli 2012)

D.h. Du raufst noch.
Ich meine wenn es vor Gericht gehen sollte.


----------



## Teleton (15 Juli 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> Können die sich eigentlich grundsätzlich (also nicht nur 1&1) darauf versteifen, dass man unter Nutzung eines bestimmten Formulars kündigt?


Die einzige zulässige Erschwerung ist gem §309 Ziffer 13 BGB die Schriftform (also von Hand unterschrieben). Das Problem ist, dass die meisten Kunden glauben sie dürften genauso leicht per Mausklick kündigen wie der Vertrag begründet wurde. Unterschrieben geht halt nur per Brief oder per Fax.

Aus dem Spiegelartikel: 





> Der Mann kennt seinen Ex-Laden offenbar gut und rät deshalb bei allen Vertragsangelegenheiten zu folgendem Vorgehen: "Brief aufsetzen, Einschreiben mit Rückschein, Beweissicherung - erledigt."


Recht hat er der Mann.


----------



## Hippo (15 Juli 2012)

Gilt dann da statt Fax auch der Zettel unterschrieben, gescannt und per Mail geschickt?
Risiko des fehlenden Nachweises mal außen vor ...


----------



## Teleton (15 Juli 2012)

Schon beim Fax streitet man sich, weil ja nicht die Orginalunterschrift beim Empfänger landet. Beim Scan gibt es in der Regal aber nichtmals mehr eine körperliche Kopie.

Im Normalfall reicht Fax gem §127 BGB:


> 2) Zur Wahrung der durch Rechtsgeschäft bestimmten schriftlichen Form genügt, soweit nicht ein anderer Wille anzunehmen ist, die telekommunikative Übermittlung und bei einem Vertrag der Briefwechsel. Wird eine solche Form gewählt, so kann nachträglich eine dem § 126 entsprechende Beurkundung verlangt werden.


----------



## Heiko (15 Juli 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Die einzige zulässige Erschwerung ist gem §309 Ziffer 13 BGB die Schriftform (also von Hand unterschrieben). Das Problem ist, dass die meisten Kunden glauben sie dürften genauso leicht per Mausklick kündigen wie der Vertrag begründet wurde. Unterschrieben geht halt nur per Brief oder per Fax.


Bei der Netbank habe ich das genau so gemacht. Handschriftlich gekündigt, man könne die Kündigung aber nicht akzeptieren, weils nicht mit dem Formblatt gewesen ist.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 Juli 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Die einzige zulässige Erschwerung ist gem §309 Ziffer 13 BGB die Schriftform (also von Hand unterschrieben). Das Problem ist, dass die meisten Kunden glauben sie dürften genauso leicht per Mausklick kündigen wie der Vertrag begründet wurde. Unterschrieben geht halt nur per Brief oder per Fax.
> 
> Aus dem Spiegelartikel: Recht hat er der Mann.


So weit ist das auch mir bekannt. In meinem Fall ist die Kündigung auch akzeptiert worden - Allerdings hat sich dann alles verselbstständigt. Meine Korrespondenz mit dem Sauladen ist dann so gediehen, dass ich noch wirksam widerrufen habe, allerdings 1&1 der Rechtsauffassung war, dass ein Widerrufsrecht nicht bestünde.
Das OLG Koblenz hat das dann in diesem Jahr doch anders gesehen:
http://www.internet-law.de/labels/widerrufsrecht
http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/art...iderrufsrecht-gilt-auch-bei-Vertragsaenderung
Ich surfe immer noch über 1&1, der Vertrag dazu besteht aber seit März 2011 nicht mehr...


----------



## klausp (16 Juli 2012)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Ich surfe immer noch über 1&1, der Vertrag dazu besteht aber seit März 2011 nicht mehr...


 
Bedeutet dies, dass 1u.1 Dich kostenlos surfen lässt? Wäre ja ganz schön.


----------



## Reducal (16 Juli 2012)

...wohl kaum. Auch wenn der Vertrag objektiv beendet ist, man aber die Durchleitungsleistung subjektiv nutzt, wird man womöglich zumindest die dafür entstehenden Kosten tragen müssen. Vielleicht gibt es aber auch eine Kulanzlösung, mit kostenlos surfen hat das aber nichts zu tun.

Wenn ein Vertrag vorzeitig beendet wird, stellt sich gerade 1&1 ziemlich stur an. Normaler Weise geben die die DSL-Leitung an einen anderen Provider nicht frei und der Ex-Noch-Kunde hat womöglich gar kein Internet.


----------



## Teleton (16 Juli 2012)

> wird man womöglich zumindest die dafür entstehenden Kosten tragen müssen.


Deswegen haben es Telefonunternehmen nicht eilig mit der Rückgabe des Anschluss, da wird weiter Port und Leitung blockiert und dann aus §812 BGB Bereicherungsausgleich gefordert trotz aufgedrängter Leistung. Ich bin der Ansicht das sind unverlangte Dienstleistungen nach §241 a BGB.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 Juli 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Deswegen haben es Telefonunternehmen nicht eilig mit der Rückgabe des Anschluss, da wird weiter Port und Leitung blockiert und dann aus §812 BGB Bereicherungsausgleich gefordert trotz aufgedrängter Leistung. Ich bin der Ansicht das sind unverlangte Dienstleistungen nach §241 a BGB.


Ich kriege halt weder den Anschluss noch die Telefonnummern frei. Und bei letzterem schmerzt es eben, deswegen buchen die immer noch von meinem Konto ab, obwohl keine Einzugsermächtigung existiert.
In Rücksprache mit meinem Anwalt werde ich das auch so laufen lassen und wenn die Rufnummern und der Anschluss zu einem neuen Provider umgezogen sind, buche ich erst mal zurück. Ich könnte den Anschluss für etwa 20€/Monat haben, zahle momentan an 1&1 etwa 30€ - Und das zuviel bezahlte Geld will ich wieder haben.

Das mit der unverlangten Dienstleistung sehe ich auch so. Was draus wird, wird sich zeigen. Ich denke, 1&1 wird mir entgegen kommen, bevor man das Risiko eingeht, diese Rechtsansicht auch noch vor Gericht bestätigt zu bekommen.
Aber andererseits wird da zu wenig mit Hand und Fuß gemacht...


----------



## Teleton (16 Juli 2012)

> Ich kriege halt weder den Anschluss noch die Telefonnummern frei.


Auch jetzt nicht nach dem neuen (Mai 2012) §46 Abs 4 TKG?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 Juli 2012)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das für 1&1 ein Hindernis darstellt. Eher schicken die Wechselwillige in der Beklopptenhotline von Pontius zu Pilatus, bis das System auflegt.
Ich habe es auch nicht mehr probiert.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Juli 2012)

Was sagt denn die Bundesnetzagentur dazu?
Ja, ich weiß - man soll einen Sesselpfurzer nicht wecken. Aber wenn die BNETZA da nicht tätig wird, kann man das ja durchaus auch mal öffentlich mit diskutieren.


----------



## bernhard (26 Juli 2012)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/service/korrektes-kuendigen-bei-service-vertraegen-a-845265.html


> Auf keine meiner Warteschleife-Kolumnen habe ich derart viel Feedback erhalten wie auf die Beschreibung des schikanösen Kündigungs-Procederes beim Internetanbieter 1&1. Hunderte Warteschleife-Leser berichten von verlustig gegangenen Kündigungsschreiben, von absurden Regeln und Formularen. Das Gros der Mails bezog sich auf 1&1, aber auch andere Unternehmen scheinen derart kundenfeindlich zu verfahren.
> 
> Viele wissen nicht, wie sie mit dem Problem umgehen sollen. Dabei können sich Verbraucher gegen Kündigungsschikanen relativ einfach zur Wehr setzen. Deshalb habe ich einen kleinen Kündigungsleitfaden für Service-Guerilleros zusammengestellt. Er sollte Ihnen helfen, renitente DSL-Anbieter, Fitnesscenter oder Kreditkartenfirmen mit einem Maximum an Effizienz und einem Minimum an nervlicher Belastung loszuwerden.


http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/in...digung-per-fax-sorgt-fuer-frust-a-837849.html


> Als mein Kündigungsschreiben surrend in der Faxmaschine verschwindet, verspüre ich ein Gefühl des Triumphs. Es war nicht ganz einfach, an den notwendigen Formularvordruck zu gelangen - der Internetdienstleister 1&1 hat mir die Sache nicht leicht gemacht. Das Gerät gibt ein Bestätigungsfiepen von sich. Auf Nimmerwiedersehen! Marcell D'Avis, Leiter Kundenzufriedenheit 1&1, und ich - wir gehen fortan getrennte Wege.
> 
> Das zumindest glaubte ich in jenem Moment. Inzwischen weiß ich, dass unsere zerrüttete Problembeziehung noch nicht ganz vorbei ist. Denn der Marcell, der klammert.





> Sicherlich sei die komplizierte Kündigungsprozedur dazu da, "Leute davon abzuhalten, zu kündigen", erklärt er. Man setze eben "auf die Faulheit des Kunden".


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 Mai 2015)

Nachdem ich 2011 innerlich vor 1&1 kapituliert hatte, habe ich es zwischenzeitlich geschafft.
Ich bin jetzt Kunde der Deutschen Telekom AG. Der Weg dorthin war allerdings steinig:

Nachdem in 2014 der VDSL-Ausbau in meinem Ort abgeschlossen war, bin ich als nicht ganz freiwilliger 1&1-Kunde auf die Idee gekommen, VDSL über 1&1 nutzen zu wollen. 1&1 wirbt ja fleißig mit 1  Tag, 1 Anruf, 1 Monat alle Produkte ausprobieren...

Also habe ich über deren Webseite meinen VDSL-Anschluss mit ein wenig zusätzlicher Hardware bestellt. Ich dachte mir: Sei realistisch, von heute auf morgen wird das alles nicht funktionieren - Aber zwei Wochen kannst Du denen zugestehen. Das erste Lebenszeichen erhielt ich von 1&1 satte 13 Tage später. Ein Schaltungstermin wurde mir für mehr als zwei Monate später genannt und das war mir schlicht zu spät. Also habe ich widerrufen.

Und ab diesem Zeitpunkt befand ich mich wieder im Bekloppten-Universum von 1&1...
Ich muss kurz in Erinnerung rufen: 1&1 hat sich vor dem OLG Koblenz in 2012 ein Urteil zur Praxis eingefangen, Bestandskunden das Widerrufsrecht zu verweigern. Genau so, wie es mir schon zuvor passiert ist. Die Kollegen von Teltarif berichten unter anderem hier.

Zu interessieren scheint das in Montabaur aber niemanden. Auf meinen Widerruf erhalte ich die Antwort, dass meinem Wunsch nach Stornierung nicht nachgekommen werden kann, weil der Vorgang zu weit fortgeschritten sei. Auf meinen höflichen Hinweis, dass es sich hier nicht um eine Storno, sondern einen wirksamen Widerruf handelt, erhalte ich eine weitere Antwort: Bestandskunden steht ein Widerrufsrecht nicht zu...

Und so erhalte ich zwei Wochen vor Schaltungstermin die nicht bestellte Hardware, der erstmals AGB mit einer Widerrufsbelehrung beiliegen. Also versuche ich es ein weiteres Mal mit demselben Ergebnis: Man versteift sich auf eine bloße Inhaltsänderung des bestehenden Vertrages, die ein Widerrufsrecht ausschließt. Obwohl 1&1 richtig belehrt, verhält man sich also anders. Inhaltsänderung? Ich erhalte ein neues Produkt und man geht von einer neuen Vertragslaufzeit aus... Eine Inhaltsänderung ist das sicherlich nicht.

Und siehe da: 1&1 schaltet meinen Anschluss zum anvisierten Termin auf VDSL um. Mein alter ADSL-Router ist damit nutzlos. Die Kosten für die neue Hardware werden per Lastschrift von meinem Konto abgebucht. Ich widerspreche, entziehe die Lastschrift-Genehmigung und buche zurück. Hier wird es ein weiteres Mal seltsam: Ich erhalte kurz danach eine Mahnung zur Rechnung, die noch etwa die Hälfte des Rechnungsbetrages anmahnt. Ein paar Tage später erhalte ich eine weitere Mahnung, in der die Kosten noch einmal nach unten korrigiert sind.

In Rücksprache mit meinem Anwalt rät er mir trotz Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung dazu, die Kosten unter Vorbehalt zu begleichen, um unter der Bagatellgrenze des § 45k Abs. 2 Satz 1 TKG (75€ Verzug) zu bleiben. Das versuche ich dann auch: Ich bezahle die letzte Mahnung, verweise im Betreff ausdrücklich auf die Mahnung und stelle die Zahlung unter Vorbehalt.

Zwischenzeitlich hat 1&1 die Forderung an den BID übergeben. Von dort erhalte ich also eine Forderungsaufstellung, die das Wunder mit den Mahnungen erklärt:
In den Mahnungen wurden die Kosten für die Hardware geteilt. Um welchen Teil der Lieferung und der Rechnung es sich handelte, ging aus den Mahnungen aber nicht hervor. Man hat also den Router und das in derselben Kiste liegende Zubehör separat angemahnt und entsprechend doppelt Mahngebühren berechnet.

Ich rufe in der 1&1-Hotline an, weil ich vom BID für Kosten angemahnt werde, die bereits beglichen sind und erhalte zur Auskunft, dass mein bei 1&1 geführtes Konto ausgeglichen ist. Das gebe ich auch so an den BID weiter. Verstehen kann ich das erst später: Übergibt 1&1 Forderungen ans Inkasso, werden die dort ausgebucht. Meine zweckgebundene Überweisung hat man zuerst mit aufgelaufenen Telefongebühren aufgerechnet, die laut Rechnung noch gar nicht fällig waren und den Restbetrag auf die Hardware angerechnet. Super...

Etwas später tue ich das, was man als Anschlussinhaber nicht tun soll, wenn man keine Zwangspause ohne Telekommunikationszugang riskieren will: Ich kündige selbst fristgerecht zum ursprünglichen Kündigungstermin bei 1&1. Und erhalte eine Kündigungsbestätigung zum Jahresende 2014. Und später noch eine zum Ende der neuen Laufzeit in 2016. Parallel beauftrage ich meinen neuen Provider mit der Übernahme des Anschlusses und der Rufnummern zum Jahresende 2014.

Ab diesem Zeitpunkt nennt mir 1&1 immer mal wieder Übernahmetermine, die aber nie durch den neuen Provider bestätigt werden können: Von dort erhalte ich immer wieder Auskunft, dass der abgebende Provider (1&1) die Übernahme nicht bestätigt. Übernehmen kann der neue Provider erst später. Im Rahmen eines Eskalationsverfahrens lassen sich die Rufnummern ohne Zustimmung des abgebenden Providers übernehmen. Über diesen Prozess gehen drei Monate ins Land.

Erst als ich einen Termin durch den neuen Provider erhalte, stellt auch 1&1 eine Rechnung über die angefallenen Grundgebühren, die man in vollem Umfang geltend macht. Nach § 46 Abs. 2 Satz 2 TKG steht 1&1 ab dem Zeitpunkt des Vertragsendes nur noch 50% der Grundgebühr zu. Entsprechend stelle ich die Rechnung unter Einrede und versuche telefonisch über die Hotline Gutschriften zu erhalten. Zugesagt wird das mehrfach, jedoch nur für einen kleinen Teil erhalte ich eine Gutschrift.

An zwei Terminen belegt 1&1 meinen Telefonanschluss mit einer Anrufsperre für abgehende Anrufe. Obwohl die Forderungen mit einer Einrede behaftet sind und selbst nach deren schräger Lesart nicht einmal die Bagatellgrenze von 75€ erreicht ist. Will man einen Anruf tätigen, erhält man zur Auskunft, dass der Anschluss aus Sicherheitsgründen für abgehende Anrufe gesperrt ist. Verbunden mit dem Hinweis, dass man eine umgehende Freischaltung mit Erteilung einer Genehmigung zur Teilnahme am Lastschriftverfahren erreicht.

Bei der ersten Sperre hat im dritten Anlauf eine Dame in der Hotline Erbarmen mit mir: Sie gibt den Anschluss wieder frei, nachdem ich auf die Bagatellgrenze hingewiesen habe. Bei der zweiten Sperre ist das nicht mehr ganz so einfach: Mein Hinweis auf die Bagatellgrenze und die gesetzliche Verpflichtung als abgebender Provider, meinen Anschluss bis zur Übernahme durch den neuen Provider offen zu halten, wird lapidar gekontert: "Kommen sie erst mal ihren gesetzlichen Verpflichtungen nach und bezahlen sie ihre Rechnungen!" - Die Dame bleibt hart und auch ein weiterer Anlauf verhilft nicht zum Erfolg.

Ich berate mich mit meinem Anwalt: Den Anschluss per EV-Verfahren frei zu bekommen, hält er nicht für erfolgversprechend, weil darüber am örtlichen Gericht zu viel Zeit ins Land geht. Er rät mir zunächst zur Begleichung der unberechtigten Forderung. Ich soll den Betrag später zurückfordern. Nachdem klar ist, dass 1&1 mir immer noch die Möglichkeit zur Teilnahme am Lastschriftverfahren anbietet, verfahre ich so:

Ich weise 1&1 per Mail darauf hin, dass ich ausschließlich den Einzug der nicht strittigen Forderungen gestatte und beziffere die Höhe. Danach trage ich im Control-Center meine Kontenverbindung ein und rufe ein weiteres Mal in der Hotline an. Auch dort erkläre ich die Vorgehensweise und umgehend wird mein Anschluss freigeschaltet.

Und 1&1 bucht ab: Alle strittigen Forderungen in vollem Umfang. Da die Übernahme durch den neuen Provider bevorsteht und das Konto ausreichend gedeckt ist, spielt das an dieser Stelle keine Rolle mehr. Innerhalb der 8-Wochenfrist gebe ich als Ex-Kunde von 1&1 die SEPA-Lastschriften zurück und rechne mit dem durch die widerrechtlichen Anschlusssperren entstandenen Schaden auf. Daraus ergibt sich ein Saldo zu meinen Gunsten. 1&1 hat Schulden bei mir...

Zwischenzeitlich ist die Forderung für die Hardware bei den RAe Hörnlein & Feyler gelandet, die einen Mahnbescheid beantragt haben. Ich hätte die Abgabenachricht an das zuständige Gericht erwartet, stattdessen erhalte ich weitere Schreiben aus Coburg. Man beschwert sich über die fehlende Begründung des Widerspruchs gegen den Mahnbescheid, den man zur Kenntnis genommen hat und unterbreitet unsinnige Vergleichsangebote. Selbstverständlich aus reiner Nächstenliebe, weil es sonst teuer für mich wird. Merke: Bei berechtigten Forderungen ist ab diesem Zeitpunkt der Klageweg der einfachere...

Die strittigen Telefonrechnungen sind beim BID gelandet. Kurz davor hatte ich noch eine Mail an 1&1 geschickt und ein weiteres Mal um korrekte Abrechnung gebeten. Nach Vertragsende steht dem abgebenden Provider lediglich 50% der Grundgebühr zu. Eine Zusage für eine Abschlussrechnung liegt vor, allerdings besteht man darauf, dass der Vertrag erst zur Übernahme beendet ist. Ergo ist die Berechnung der vollen Grundgebühr richtig. Und nebenbei erhalte ich damit von 1&1 einen dritten Termin zu einem möglichen Vertragsende, der sich endgültig nicht mehr nachvollziehen lässt.

Was und warum der BID fordert, weiß man dort auch nicht so genau: Mit dem letzten, wirklich dicken Schreiben habe ich einen Packen Rechnungen bekommen: Kopien von Rechnungen an mich und an Kunden in mittelbarer Nähe zu meinem Wohnort. Leider steht im Anschreiben nicht drin, ob ich die zustellen soll. Entsprechend chaotisch ist auch die Forderungsaufstellung. Es ist ja schön, wenn man Dienstleistungsverträge behauptet. Aber ob mich das verpflichtet, Rechnungen von Lieschen Müller zu begleichen? Ich bezweifle das mal. Bestimmt geht das demnächst auch an Hörnlein & Feyler weiter und nimmt dort auch seinen traurigen Lauf. Klagen die, wird sich das Dilemma um den Widerruf sicher ganz schnell klären lassen. Und die Kette der beachtlichen Inkompetenz auch. Aber ich befürchte eher das:

Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, mahnen die morgen noch. und übermorgen...

Traurig an der Angelegenheit stimmt mich die Überlegung, dass es wahrscheinlich Kunden gibt, die dann aus Angst zahlen. Auch für die wahrscheinlich ebenso widerrechtliche Anschlusssperre von Lieschen Müller...


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Mai 2015)

Negative Feststellungsklage einreichen und über die Watsche öffentlich berichten. Das ist das einzige, was solche Unternehmen wirklich juckt.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 Mai 2015)

Ich warte erst mal ab, bis die letzte Forderung vom Inkasso an die RAe durchgereicht wird. Das war nicht der erste Mahnbescheid, den ich von denen auf dem Tisch hatte und ich will einfach sehen, ob die noch einen beantragen.


----------



## Reducal (26 Mai 2015)

Darf man ein Amtsgericht bemühen, nur weil man nicht alle Tassen Akten im Schrank hat?



> *BGH: Missbrauch des automatisierten Mahnverfahrens ist als Betrug strafbar*
> 
> Der BGH hat entschieden, dass BGH der Missbrauch des automatisierten Mahnverfahrens auf der Grundlage einer nicht bestehenden Forderung als Betrug strafbar ist.
> 
> ...weiterlesen


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Mai 2015)

Ich denke nicht, dass dieses Urteil auf meinen Sachverhalt übertragbar ist. Was nicht heißt, dass mich freuen würde, wenn es tatsächlich so wäre. 
Allgemein landen ja entgegenstehende Rechtsauffassungen vor Gericht und im Idealfall greift ein Urteil eine dieser Auffassungen auch auf. Der Unterlegene müsste dann beinahe automatisch strafrechtliche Konsequenzen fürchten und so weit sollte es dann doch nicht gehen.

Ich sehe mich da momentan auch nicht in Zugzwang: Meine Vergleichsangebote ans Inkasso und die RAe liegen vor - Ich warte erst mal ab.


----------

